# Problems with company not being able to make my shirt



## sirkassad (Jan 18, 2018)

So I went to rushordertees and designed my own long sleeve t-shirt and the company came back saying the artwork is protected by copyright/trademark, or IP laws and they can't print it.

I've seen the artwork on plenty of t-shirts that i could buy, but I didn't really like them so I went ahead and designed my own. Does anyone have any suggestions of other websites or options? I have a picture of the shirt I designed that I could send.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If you designed it yourself you own the copyright, unless you used artwork that belongs to someone else. If you post a link to your design we can take a look at it and figure it out....


----------



## Uz27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Try to send it to someone else for printing.
Each business has its own set of rules.
For example - I would not print any graphic if I think it might get me in trouble with the law or if its offensive for someone.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

If your art portrays a character or logo or the like that someone has a trademark on, then it does not matter that you drew it, you do not own it. For example, any logos/team-names related to professional sports, images/names of persons, characters from movies/books, etc.

On the left side of this page, under Resources, there are links to info about Copyright and Trademark. Take a look there and see if your art runs afoul of the law.

Yes, yes, there is lots of infringing art on Ts. It does not mean it is permitted, only that sometimes people get away with it.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

As someone who has had their original art hijacked by other brands and even a large, well-known clothing chain, PLEASE DON'T DO IT!
It's a terrible feeling to see something you worked hard on to be "spoofed" or used as "inspiration" for another person's design. 
I had it coming to me though, after years of taking the punk rock route of "appropriating" images, (once even receiving a very scary Cease & Desist) I learned my lesson and started using my own photos and reference materials.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sirkassad said:


> So I went to rushordertees and designed my own long sleeve t-shirt and the company came back saying the artwork is protected by copyright/trademark, or IP laws and they can't print it.
> 
> I've seen the artwork on plenty of t-shirts that i could buy, but I didn't really like them so I went ahead and designed my own. Does anyone have any suggestions of other websites or options? I have a picture of the shirt I designed that I could send.


Upload your artwork. Let's have a look.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

To help with any design Google free for commercial use clipart.


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like you're pirating someone else's logo for profit. I wouldn't print your shirts either.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't print copyrighted stuff either but once I had a poster done at Walmart and I used some free clipart on it. They almost wouldn't let me pick it up because they were concerned about copyright issues. It was just funny little drawings that you can download from numerous websites.


----------



## sirkassad (Jan 18, 2018)

360Graphics said:


> Sounds like you're pirating someone else's logo for profit. I wouldn't print your shirts either.


Nope, nothing like that. There is a video game that I really like called 'Everybody's Gone to the Rapture' and I wanted a shirt that had the logo on it but couldn't find one that I liked so i designed my own. So I only want one shirt - for me.


----------



## dlanthripe (Jul 19, 2010)

I generally try to stay away from anything that is obviously copyrighted. But I have done some with out knowing it was copyrighted. It is hard to keep up with all trendy things - logos, characters, mascots and teams. 
I work for a school and the students can draw really well. I just cant know everything that is submitted is cleared to print. Sometimes its from a foreign company ( The Design ) - Mexico or Japan. I simply can not tell and can not spend forever researching it.

If in doubt I get the customer to sign a form stating that I am printing the art as given to the printer. Copyright ect is the responsibility of the customer and I knowingly am not printing someone else copyrighted design.

I have, as examples, printed copyrighted work. But not sold them. Mostly for my practice and wanting to mimic another style. But those are private and not retail.

If you want ANYTHING printed, just go to a large local flee market. They usually have a printer their who will print anything you give them. No questions asked.

~ No offence to anyone working in a flee market. I just have seen some in my local area like this.


----------

